
Show HN: FairerPay – Share your salary anonymously for fairer, more open pay - jfinlays
https://fairerpay.com/
======
013
Is there any way to contribute your salary without logging in via LinkedIn?

When I sign in via LinkedIn I get the following:

>PaysUs will use the info below under its privacy policy:

>Name, photo, headline, and current positions

>The primary email address you use for your LinkedIn account

But the privacy policy says:

>in fact even we don't know it.[0]

[0] - [https://fairerpay.com/privacy](https://fairerpay.com/privacy)

~~~
jfinlays
Not currently, we want to ensure that salaries are shared only to those who
actually work at the company. Checking your current position on LinkedIn is
our way of verifying this.

Can you think of any other way to check and share salaries with a companies
realm, without knowing anything about you?

------
mtmail
I like the very short privacy policy
[https://fairerpay.com/privacy](https://fairerpay.com/privacy)

